# ,  / > Elecraft >  Elecraft KX2

## Serg

:


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...ZmMXMzY3UxM21j

 160  6 ,   0.3 ( 0.7  3),  "" ( ),     135 ( 150),   " "     .
 ,   IQ-...

----------


## RN3KK

> .


http://www.elecraft.com/manual/kx2_k...chure_web2.pdf 

RX I/Q Outputs for PX3/PC -  N/A

  KX2 IQ .

----------


## , UA8U

> .


      K-4: 200W (,  300-400),  , ,   , - (    ,  )         MB-1.   ,  .       HamRadio.




> -    !


     ,    100 ?

----------


## , UA8U

> 


 ,    TS-FT-IC-EE-....?

----------


## , UA8U

> 160   ?


  :Smile: . 160 .  ,   RX ().

----------


## Serg

> ,    100 ?


    ,      - "",   130    2 .   ""    ,   .      -  - -   ,  . ,  -     ,    .

 160  -       ,        ,        3   .

-      ,  ...

----------


## YL3GU

> ?


  KX2 FAQ , ,  : "..we did not include external RX I/Q interface circuitry in the KX2."

----------


## Serg

> , KX-3.


,     2.

    ,       - ,  -.

 :
_Of course you  can connect the KX2 to a 
computer sound card for use with data -mode communications packages, via the mic and 
headphone jacks._ 

      ,    -  .        ...


   ,    ?!

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> ICOM    .


,      -  . 
  MH-3 -  -  "  ",          .  , ,     .

----------


## Serg

> , MH-3    ICOM  .


     ,   -,    ,     ,   HM-36 :-)

----------


## Serg

> ,  HM-58,   ,


 ,     -     .

----------


## nostromo

> -  - -


   Elecraft       .

----------


## , UA8U

300$   KX-3.  ,   KX-2, 200$    Kit KX-3   .

----------

Serg

----------

R2ADC

----------


## , UA8U

500,    ? :Smile:

----------


## ua3djg

... ,      ...   ( 7154  ),       9- ./10     ""  ( 32bit DSP, -, ., PSK/RTTY  PC ... )!        - 11v/2,6A ( 20   ! ).   160        ,     .,.     ..?...,  ,  ,   ?      ...    -   !!!

----------


## , UA8U

> !!!


     ,       ,    .        ,         ,    ,       ,   . (  ).

*  6 ():*




> http://www.lnrprecision.com/store/#!...egory=10468544


 , ,   ?   .   ?

----------


## US7IGN

> , ,   ?   .   ?


    .

  ,         /, -         - :

http://www.lnrprecision.com/store/#!...egory=10468544

----------


## US7IGN

> ? ?    .


  ...

----------


## Serg

> Elecraft       .


  ,    .       ""?!

----------


## US7IGN

> ,   ?        ,..  .


 ,    .    .     ,   .  MFJ    .    Ccraine  -  ,    ******    ,      "    ",         ,     ...

     -         .

 -           ,     ,      .     ,      ,  -     - ,    ,  .

----------


## Ivodas

-....  ...

73..

----------

> 


 !
       ?
 :!:

----------



----------


## R1FW

.  .   USA,  14 .    .  ,  ,  ,         125 .   130-150 .           6 .    .   ?

----------

US7IGN

----------


## ua2fm

,

      KX2. 

    E740282 KX2 owner's man. 

ua2fm@mail.ru !

73 UA2FM

----------

Adagumer, LY3QN-Jurijus, ur7hfo, UT4LW, W5ZZ

----------


## UR5LAM

2      UT4LW.
    :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1502373

----------

ur7hfo

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ?)


  ...       .        ...



> STM ( 50         ..),


   ...  ,   -    ...  ""  450     13.5 .       .



> 


    .

----------

segrus

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus, Tube.

----------


## segrus

)
,    (  , )

 Elecraft  10$,     2-  https://www.chipdip.ru/product/amass-21.133

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------

RN3QN, ur7hfo,  12701

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

! ,   ,          ... :Smile:

----------

RN3QN

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## UR5LAM

,         KX2/KX3:

----------

Adagumer, LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## rm4hq

> ,  80-10 .  ,     .  .


 - ,        L-C.
.

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

> .


Hartlijk Dank!     , ,     .       .  ""        .   ""   .              -   , ,  150   3 ,   50 . PVC    .   : 
https://www.hamshop.cz/vyhledavani/?...A1tor&act=srch

73!

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

,   :

----------


## RN3KK

3.     .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 3.     .


     ?

----------

> ?


  KX3,   ,   ?
 KX3  =8       ,  ""    ,    =0         S- (   +25 )     ..   -1,1  ( 550 ) - -  ,    70  .       ,    ,   .
   -  -        - , .
      -            ,    .
-          -1,1 ,    -  -1,109 - 1,111 .
           - FL3 - FL1 ( All-Band Receive Opposite Sideband and I.F. Image Nulling) 
      -   ,      (  )   .
  ,          +40 , ..    ,  ""  .         
  ,             .          ( IC-7300) :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  -        .
 ""      ,     ....
     ,      -  ...

----------


## segrus

!
  ,   .   ,   kx2   ,    .      kx2 I/Q ,      .

  ,  ,       ,   elecraft.  kx2   ,        !
 https://youtu.be/KBZjdQ_xlPo

----------

RA4SD, rv9yk,

----------


## R1FW

!    KX2,       !   2019          ,   ,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so60TONvdZM      ,     ,  .           http://gemsproducts.com/product/kx2-...th-ends-cover/,      USA,         .    , 9 , ,          ,     .   . 
      )))))       ,      USA, .          KX Side,    USA.  -  .     , , ,       ,       CW . ))))  ,    ,    AK6Q    .          -      .    ,        USA,    https://www.qrz.ru/classifieds/detai...aft-kx2_348439.    ,    USA :Cool:

----------

